# blue book value of used embroidery machines



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

How you know how much to pay for a used embroidery machine? I am looking to add to my business, but do not know how to figure out if the used machines are priced correctly. I was trying to find a "blue book" value for embroidery machines and haven not been able to find it.
I have checked ebay but still, prices vary. Does anyone have any suggetions? I know you can call companies directly but do not want to start verbage with sales if I am just looking to see what is priced out there.

Many thanks,


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

Never seen one for Embroidery Machines. Value would be and is highly variable depending upon many circumstances. I am going to list a few that would be very influential on the sale price of a used bridge style industrial machine. I will probably leave out something that is important to someone else so add on to the list.

1) Brand of Machine and availability of service in your area!
2) Age of machine, parts availability, electronic part availability.
3) How much use has machine seen? In what setting was the machine used in the business?
a) ran every day in a contract setting or heavy business.
b) home run business doing small runs or highly decorative work.
c) sample machine for shop or possibly a digitizing service.
4) Hours / Stitch totals on machine.
5) Is there a maintenance log, contact information for tech rep that has worked on the machine? 
6) Appearance of machine, usually if junk on outside you can judge the rest.
7) Pictures, accessories, software, supplies, spare parts and etc.
8) Where was machine used (climate area), in a shop with heat and air conditioning, in a garage, in a kiosk, in a mobile setup with/without heat & air.
9) Willing to demonstrate for you? Are they willing to let you sew out a design of yours that you bring??
10) Any guarantee given by seller on machine?
11) Is seller willing to go over machine with you and allow you to check out the machine prior to purchasing it?
12) WHAT IS THE REASON THAT THEY ARE SELLING IT?

These reasons alone make it almost impossible to design a Blue Book for Embroidery Machines, they are not like vehicles that have a large following and are visible to the whole population.

There are a good bunch of machines out there that are a real deal and there are quite a few pieces of junk!

You as the buyer MUST be AWARE of what you are buying! " IF IT SEEMS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE IT USUALLY IS!!"


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

www.embroideryyellowpages.com will give you a good idea of the asking price for different machines.


----------

